# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  πενθος και διαταραχες υπνου

## ολυμπια κερκεση

καλησπερα σε ολους
διεξαγω μια ακαδημαικη ερευνα που απευθυνεται σε ατομα τα οποια εχουν χασει καποιο αγαπημενο τους ατομο τα τελευταια 2 χρονια. η μελετη αυτη εχει να κανει με το πενθος και τις διαταραχες στην ποιοτητα του υπνου. οποιος ενδιαφερεται να αφιερωσει λιγο απο τον χρονο του μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου μεσω του mail μου [email protected]
η συμμετοχη σας θα ηταν πολυ βοηθητικη και πολυτιμη
σας ευχαριστω!

----------

